# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Ebro lucha por su caudal

## sergi1907

Cientos de personas inician en Amposta una campaña de protesta contra el nuevo plan hidrológico que quiere aprobar Arias Cañete.

Caras conocidas y las mismas camisetas azules con el nus [nudo] que en el año 2001 llenaron calles en les Tierras del Ebro, en Barcelona y en Bruselas se dieron cita este domingo en Amposta para iniciar otra vez la lucha por el Delta del Ebro. Falta el trámite de la aprobación del Consejo de Ministros, pero Miguel Arias Cañete, ministro de Medio Ambiente, ya ha presentado un nuevo plan hidrológico que pone en peligro, según la Plataforma en Defensa de l'Ebre (PDE), el caudal del río Ebro y con ello el modelo económico del delta y el futuro de los vecinos de estas tierras. Arias Cañete es un viejo conocido de la plataforma. Ya pararon su proyecto hace más de 12 años y, con el gobierno tripartito en Cataluña, la plataforma también salió a la calle para evitar el trasvase de agua a las cuencas del Ter y el Llobregat. Una visita del consejero Baltasar (ICV-EUiA) a Montserrat y unas esperadas lluvias ayudaron a replantear el proyecto.

Ahora, la plataforma vuelve a la calle y este domingo era el día para simbolizar el inicio otra vez de las movilizaciones. Los portavoces son conscientes que es verano y dejan las mayores protestas para septiembre, pero también saben que esta nueva guerra del agua se ganará en Europa. El PHN que propone el ejecutivo español contradice directivas marco de la Unión Europea y Susana Abella, portavoz de la plataforma, espera la irremediable aprobación de la ley para iniciar la lucha jurídica en el Estado, pero también en Europa. Abella está segura de que Bruselas ya ha escuchado al Delta del Ebro y ahora espera que el Gobierno catalán también se ponga al lado de la plataforma. Defienden que si el plan hidrológico de la cuenca del Ebro tira adelante, dejará sin recursos la parte final del río y la salinización no se detendrá. El nuevo plan de Cañete, para Abella, "es más destructivo" que el anterior. "Es el mismo plan de especulación del agua que hace años que el Estado español quiere tirar adelante", ha apuntado la portavoz.

Desde la plataforma también se ha destacado que por el momento los únicos mensajes positivos ante la aprobación de este plan de cuencas han llegado desde la comunidad valenciana y murciana: "Pone de relieve que este plan hidrológico solo beneficia a los que quieren realmente transvasar agua del río", ha asegurado la portavoz.

El primer ensayo ha funcionado y más de 500 personas se han concentrado en la mañana de este domingo en Amposta para recibir el catamarán de la organización ambientalista WWF, que cierra su campaña de pesca sostenible y se suma así a la lucha de la PDE. Su responsable, Eva Hernández, ha asegurado que el nuevo PHN "es el peor" que ha visto nunca su organización y que, según ella, "está basado en datos artificiales solo para hacer cuadrar las cifras a petición de algunos políticos". Los gritos en contra el transvase y pidiendo la dimisión del ministro solo han dejado de oírse con las canciones a ritmo de jota del grupo embajador de les Tierras del Ebro, Quico el Cèlio, el Noi i el Mut de Ferreries.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/08/...30_520820.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

En las riberas de los ríos españoles ya no se teme al aviso "que viene el loboooo" Ahora se tiembla cada vez que se grita "que viene Cañete hambriento y sedientoooo".

Pero a Cañete se le ve cuando se acerca dispuesto a morder el caudal del río, de sobra.

 Está preparando el terreno para nuevos trasvases. Pero en la gente del Ebro tiene su límite. La gente de esas tierras está muy bien organizada y concienciada por el valor del río y sus necesidades. Y además luchan como nadie.
 La gente del Tajo, no la Plataforma y otros colectivos que hacen más de lo que pueden, sino los ribereños de la misma ciudad de Toledo, Talavera, Madrid, etc... deberían actuar de forma similar, porque están dormidos, parece que el problema no va con ellos, es que la mayoría ni lo conocen, sólo están acostumbrados a abrir el grifo para beber o bañarse y ni saben de donde viene el agua.

Mucho ánimo para los defensores del Ebro, y que se preparen, ahora Cañete ha aprendido, ya no va a salir triunfante ante los beneficiarios del afortunadamente derogado trasvase del Ebro anterior, soltando palabras malsonantes; ahora va a ir con sigilo, en secreto, por lo que es bastante más peligroso.

 Los datos sobre los que se basaba la viabilidad de la anterior propuesta del trasvase dl Ebro, más falsos que un billete de 1000 euros, pero categórico, lo triste es que personas con ciertos conocimientos, y a sabiendas de que lo eran, lo firmaron y apoyaron por la promesa de un puesto relevante, alguno de los cuales ahora se pasea triunfante esperando el nuevo. Siempre habrá gente deleznable y vendida.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Castellano

Normal que no quieran ni oir hablar de trasvases. Viendo lo que está pasando con el Tajo....

----------

